# Is there software to hack FB passwords??



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My FB keeps gettikgn hacked ever since I found out about my husband affair that happened while we were seperated. I have blocked her back in April and it was hacked right after that. Nothing ever strange happens on my account like postings or anything, but everytime I check my active sessions there is a session started after I changed password and started new sessions. A new session appeared the day after I changed my password to a very very strong password. It was an Android phone again and is started in the same city OW lives in. My husband claimes to not remember whether she had an android or Iphone. We both have Iphones so I know its not my husband accessing my account. These hackings are making me unable to move past the visions of her with my husband and especially with my husband traveling for work. 

Everytime my husband doesn't call me and instead texts me makes me wonder what he is really doing because when he was with her he was in constant contact with me with texts and emails


----------



## NotAlwaysEasy (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like you may have been key logged. Run an antivirus scan on your computer, that should detect it and delete it.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

NotAlwaysEasy said:


> Sounds like you may have been key logged. Run an antivirus scan on your computer, that should detect it and delete it.


OK I'll tell my husband that I may have been keylogged and that we need to take my computer in for Virus stuff. 

A while back my computer was doing funny stuff. We took it to Best Buy and they said it had a Virus. My husband was firiuos because we have strong antivirus protection. He didn't want to spend the money to have a virus removed that he beleives is not there. I hope he will beleive me about this. he really thinks OW is not that smart with computers so it can't be her kind of thing. 

Thank you so much for posting


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Are there key logs that are undedtectible? My antivirus doesn't say there are any threats


----------



## code7600 (Mar 20, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I do recall an adroid app that can monitor facebook activity from the wifi, do you have a secure wifi?


----------



## code7600 (Mar 20, 2011)

I use Avast. There is an advanced setup page with an exclusion list. Other AV are similar. A savvy user could put in a logger, then exclude it.
A deeper hiddden method is a root kit. Google rootkitrevealer. An advanced tool, for windows. It can reveal hidden programs put in at
boot time . Such can also be hard to delete. Need to boot in revovery mode, or use a live linux cd to edit the wndows fils when
windows is not running See your lccal (non-spouse) computer wizard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

btw, what are the chances hubby is the one logging onto your facebook?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think it's my husband because he has an iPhone. It keeps saying an android phone is accessing from the town OW is in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm using wifi from my in laws. I don't think it is secure since I can connect without trouble
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

how close is she to you? if the wifi doesnt have a password she could be using an app on her android to access your facebook, she would have to be in close proximity to you tho

(which is creepy)


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Then you wipe the computer by reformatting the hard drive and reinstalling the operating system.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> Then you wipe the computer by reformatting the hard drive and reinstalling the operating system.


this is the best way.
i usually do this every 3-6- months any ways.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> Then you wipe the computer by reformatting the hard drive and reinstalling the operating system.



and get a password on your wifi


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

And if after reinstalling your operating system and it happens again...then you know who really has the keylogger on the computer.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

do you write passwords down on your desk? also do you have a terribly weak password? like your dogs name, H name, no god please don't tell me your password is "password" . Also make sure your security question is not something your H could guess. If he has access to the email address you FB account is on he can reset your password at will. 

That's how I hacked my wife's account.

before you wipe the drive download avast anti virus the free edition and run a boot time scan with heuristics turned all the way up. 
FB and google are really hard to hack without anything to go on. They can be hacked by social engineering means like if your password hint is your dog someone may ask you what your dogs name is then they try your dogs name and then they are in.
Anything can be hacked on the internet it is just a matter of the talent of the hacker , the value of the data being hacked, and time.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

always have a funky password with caps, symbols and numbers

ie.

@1M05tR&coV3reD


----------



## NotAlwaysEasy (Jun 21, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Then you wipe the computer by reformatting the hard drive and reinstalling the operating system.


Definitely this.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> always have a funky password with caps, symbols and numbers
> 
> ie.
> 
> @1M05tR&coV3reD


I read an interesting little article that encouraged the use of spaces on sites that allow it--apparently simple phrases like This_is_easy is much harder to crack, and easier to remember, than the one that you suggested. (It think the article was on slate)


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> Are there key logs that are undedtectible? My antivirus doesn't say there are any threats


Yes, many commercial keylogger is undetectable and invisible from the task manager.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

If the OW is not great with computers no she isn't hacking FB. In fact most hacking doesn't need to be done on the software side. If you have a strong password (more than 8 letters, numbers and symbols) and it isn't a dictionary word then there isn't a chance in hell your pass is being broken that fast. 

What is likely is that your computer is compromised. Test it out. get yourself a computer that is totally unrelated to you and change your pass there. See if it stops. 

Then, if it stops, you need to check who has access to your computer and who might have installed a keylogger in it. I know of several examples of keyloggers that are used for parental control and these are not identified as malware. And their configuration can turn them completely invisible to the average user. 

If you like i can point you to a forum of very knowledgeable people that can teach you how to detect such a software running. Here, check this out:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

It is a bit of hard work, but eventually you may find out exactly what the bug is and that may lead you to hints as to the origin of the software.


----------



## Cyber Cheating Stinks (Jun 21, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> My FB keeps gettikgn hacked ever since I found out about my husband affair that happened while we were seperated. I have blocked her back in April and it was hacked right after that. Nothing ever strange happens on my account like postings or anything, but everytime I check my active sessions there is a session started after I changed password and started new sessions. A new session appeared the day after I changed my password to a very very strong password. It was an Android phone again and is started in the same city OW lives in. My husband claimes to not remember whether she had an android or Iphone. We both have Iphones so I know its not my husband accessing my account. These hackings are making me unable to move past the visions of her with my husband and especially with my husband traveling for work.
> 
> www.webwatcherdata.com
> Everytime my husband doesn't call me and instead texts me makes me wonder what he is really doing because when he was with her he was in constant contact with me with texts and emails


----------



## KittyKat (May 11, 2008)

If you are posting or changing things from your phone, STOP! There is a card that can be put into your phone that will send EVERYTHING to the person who installed it. If your phone has not been in your possession constantly, you need to take the back off, take out the battery and check for any extra sim card that is on your phone.

As for your computer, you need to install Panda. It will pick up on any keylogger. HOWEVER, if you are asleep, all the person needs to do is disable Panda or any anti virus you have, install the keylogger, restart your computer and voila!

The best way to do it is install the Panda now, it will pick it up if one is on there. If you are good to go, put a password on your computer so no one can use it except you.

You could do as the previous poster said and reinstall your OS. Make sure you copy everything you want to keep first. Reinstall, install Panda, put a password on it.


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

KittyKat said:


> If you are posting or changing things from your phone, STOP! There is a card that can be put into your phone that will send EVERYTHING to the person who installed it. If your phone has not been in your possession constantly, you need to take the back off, take out the battery and check for any extra sim card that is on your phone.
> 
> As for your computer, you need to install Panda. It will pick up on any keylogger. HOWEVER, if you are asleep, all the person needs to do is disable Panda or any anti virus you have, install the keylogger, restart your computer and voila!
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------

